# Rapido 785 dessicated vegetables ... ?



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi, it's me again! OH has just been into our new (to us) 785, and discovered that there's a huge hot air blow hole into the compartment below the sink/hob. It's turning the whole space into a mini oven. I'd assumed (perhaps wrongly) that the chrome slide-out rack was for veg, and that the carousel arrangement was for bottles, jars, packets - or am I just deluding myself?!! Since we obviously can't put food into these racks/shelves, what on earth do you use them for? OH reckons that the hot air blow hole is a Rapido standard ... ?


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Got the same on my 924. Anything you put in there gets slow cooked! We now just use it for cups, pans etc. There is also a butterfly heating outlet below the cupboard which isn't connected. Very starnge. Lovely van though.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If you've got blowholes where you don't want then BLOCK THEM OFF.

tony


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Are they not there for a purpose?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

There are blowholes with a blown hot air system, normally with flaps to open/ partially close/ close. If you don't want heat in a particular area close the hole, which in turn transfers the heat elsewhere.

tony


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

These holes do not have flaps, Tony - they are cut into the wooden floor, which makes me think they are there to stop overheating?


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

It sound like an airing cupboard.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Where's the heat coming from, engine or gas heater?

tony


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Gas. Complete mystery. Suppose we could use the carousel for drying knickers, but suspect it was intended for food (!) OH is going to get on all fours tomorrow and try and work out where the ducting's going. Or we'll set up a small smoking plant under the sink ... :lol:


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry ... meant to Quote GEMMY's post ...  And Tony's ... I'm definitely losing the will to live !


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If it's from the gas heater then no problem, block it off, then more heat will come out of another blowhole.

tony


----------



## TurbotheCat (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks to everyone. Have found the problem one of the four outlets had come out of the boiler hot air spigot. Just a matter of getting under the bed frame and pushing the air tube back into the spigot. Cheapest repair fix to date!!!


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

TurbotheCat said:


> Thanks to everyone. Have found the problem one of the four outlets had come out of the boiler hot air spigot. Just a matter of getting under the bed frame and pushing the air tube back into the spigot. Cheapest repair fix to date!!!


(must explain that TurbotheCat is my lovely husband - he registered thinking that I hadn't, so it's confusing me more than anyone!)


----------

